# Inflation pay raise



## Avocadioo

Inflation pay raise. Do you think we will ever see it? The cost of living has risen since Covid drastically.


----------



## YugTegrat

I've heard that ION reviews won't include a raise next year, so I'm curious to see if DIO and DEO raises will be bumped up to what they were previously, or even higher to match the PG45 percentages. That would help with retention overall, but many areas definitely need a localized increase to be competitive and provide adequate staffing. The area I'm in has fast food places hiring at $16/hr. while my Target can't even reach 10% of its staffing goals and suffers greatly from turnover (especially leadership).


----------



## BackupTL

Heard from the senior HR leadership (and the leadership forum lol) that pay would likely be getting base changes in Sept/Oct for TM to ETL.

The exec I briefly spoke with didn't mention anything beyond that they were looking at making sure that merit pay/annual raise was taken into account to not burn the more seasoned TMs this time around.


----------



## Dream Baby

YugTegrat said:


> I've heard that ION reviews won't include a raise next year, so I'm curious to see if DIO and DEO raises will be bumped up to what they were previously, or even higher to match the PG45 percentages. That would help with retention overall, but many areas definitely need a localized increase to be competitive and provide adequate staffing. The area I'm in has fast food places hiring at $16/hr. while my Target can't even reach 10% of its staffing goals and suffers greatly from turnover (especially leadership).


My TL told me that no one is applying.

The Kroger near me is now paying $15.50 and they waited a REALLY LONG TIME to even bump up from $12.


----------



## qmosqueen

Target is falling behind the pay scale


----------



## IhateOPmodel

YugTegrat said:


> I've heard that ION reviews won't include a raise next year, so I'm curious to see if DIO and DEO raises will be bumped up to what they were previously, or even higher to match the PG45 percentages. That would help with retention overall, but many areas definitely need a localized increase to be competitive and provide adequate staffing. The area I'm in has fast food places hiring at $16/hr. while my Target can't even reach 10% of its staffing goals and suffers greatly from turnover (especially leadership).


ION shouldn't get a raise, but only if they are ION.  Reviews are too much of a popularity contest and unfair when it comes to team members.  Especially now without the need to score categories or to write personalized evaluations it is even a bigger joke.

I remember when I first started you weren't allowed to give the lowest score unless you had performance documentation on that team member.


----------



## Dream Baby

IhateOPmodel said:


> ION shouldn't get a raise, but only if they are ION.  Reviews are too much of a popularity contest and unfair when it comes to team members.  Especially now without the need to score categories or to write personalized evaluations it is even a bigger joke.
> 
> I remember when I first started you weren't allowed to give the lowest score unless you had performance documentation on that team member.


I always thought reviews were a joke because if you read them you basically would have no idea what I do.


----------



## dannyy315

BackupTL said:


> Heard from the senior HR leadership (and the leadership forum lol) that pay would likely be getting base changes in Sept/Oct for TM to ETL.
> 
> The exec I briefly spoke with didn't mention anything beyond that they were looking at making sure that merit pay/annual raise was taken into account to not burn the more seasoned TMs this time around.


Oh really. I heard we'd be getting raises in June or July. That never happened.


----------



## dannyy315

Dream Baby said:


> My TL told me that no one is applying.
> 
> The Kroger near me is now paying $15.50 and they waited a REALLY LONG TIME to even bump up from $12.


It's true, we're trying to hire but no one wants to work the availability that's needed.


----------



## Rarejem

dannyy315 said:


> It's true, we're trying to hire but no one wants to work the availability that's needed.


Maybe "flexible scheduling" should work with the availability of those who apply and would be great tm's rather than requiring everyone to have weekend availability.  There are some who would may want to only work weekends, too.


----------



## BackupTL

Rarejem said:


> Maybe "flexible scheduling" should work with the availability of those who apply and would be great tm's rather than requiring everyone to have weekend availability.  There are some who would may want to only work weekends, too.


Nobody at my store is "required" to work weekends, other than leadership. This is entirely a store specific thing


----------



## Rarejem

BackupTL said:


> Nobody at my store is "required" to work weekends, other than leadership. This is entirely a store specific thing


Our store does not even interview those without weekend availability whether or not they would be scheduled.


----------



## Zxy123456

At my store most work at least one day of the weekend. If you want Saturday and Sunday off you better have a real good reason or leaders will deny it.


----------



## Dream Baby

Is this really a weekend thing?

I am thinking more than someone with kids can't necessarily work 7 to Noon for example.

I also believe that potential TMs won't fall for the old BS that if you open your availability you get more hours.


----------



## Zxy123456

Dream Baby said:


> Is this really a weekend thing?
> 
> I am thinking more than someone with kids can't necessarily work 7 to Noon for example.
> 
> I also believe that potential TMs won't fall for the old BS that if you open your availability you get more hours.


No Bs the more hours your available to work the more hours you will get. Even in January when hours are slashed open availability will get you more hours. I’ve seen team members with limited availability get only 9 to 15 hours in January and open availability peeps get 20 to 30 hours.


----------



## Times Up

BackupTL said:


> Nobody at my store is "required" to work weekends, other than leadership. This is entirely a store specific thing


My weekend availability was only Saturday 8-4.  When I started it included Friday evening until close  and Sunday 8-1. However I changed my availability and it was approved!


----------



## daemon

My store would be fine with people who did not have weekend availability. We have many people who are fine with weekends, but if you are being stretched across several areas because of lack of coverage you have to take your 2 days off some where.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Avocadioo said:


> Inflation pay raise. Do you think we will ever see it? The cost of living has risen since Covid drastically.


No, but I did see they are bringing back “bonuses” for capped dc tm’s.


----------



## DC Diva

Dcnewb4now said:


> No, but I did see they are bringing back “bonuses” for capped dc tm’s.


And DC merit TMs get what?  Screwed over, once again.  Target does not reward loyalty, look elsewhere.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

DC Diva said:


> And DC merit TMs get what?  Screwed over, once again.  Target does not reward loyalty, look elsewhere.


No, they are revamping how their ease system works as well. I wasn’t really paying attention as I don’t have any merit tm’s, but it will make it more competitive.


----------



## jackandcat

Corporate should raise PG35 rates by at least 5% as a (partial) inflation adjustment.  This should NOT affect the minimum pay rate for new hires.

As for minimum pay offered to new hires, FYI in my local Targets it's $17.50/hour.

One example of what's available in the prosperous (but expensive) Seattle metro area, which doesn't require a Bachelor's degree, is at Dick's Drive-In (a very popular local chain).  Dicks' offers $20.00/hour starting wage plus a range up to $25.00/hr when you are fully trained, plus *free health insurance* (no premium for the employee, 50% discount for spouse), and other very good benefits. Granted, this is food service work.  However, I also noticed that Dick's Drive-In, unlike Target, promotes its managers from within. In other words, they have* bosses who actually can perform the jobs of the people they supervise*.  The majority of Target's store ETLs, who are parachuted in from college-recruitment programs, frequently don't know how to perform the job functions which they manage and oversee.

Target really has two things to address:  the immediate need is a percentage-based inflation adjustment in PG 35 for existing TMs.  As your 2022 merit raises were truly inadequate (2, 3 or 4 percent, when inflation already was bad), seriously consider either a 7% pay hike or a 5% pay hike with a lump-sum $500 bonus or something like that.

The issue of whether the minimum entry pay is high enough to attract new hires is a second issue, but if it is raised, Corporate, quit screwing your existing TMs when the minimum pay for off-the-street newbie hires is increased.  You have been bleeding talent from the PG 35 ranks in your stores.

Otherwise, Corporate, you might start finding yourself in a situation resembling that facing Starbucks and Amazon, where some employees are pushing aggressively for the forbidden word which rhymes with "fusion". 😲


----------



## DC Diva

Dcnewb4now said:


> No, they are revamping how their ease system works as well. I wasn’t really paying attention as I don’t have any merit tm’s, but it will make it more competitive.


More competitive = popularity contest.  Trader Joes, who supposedly had some of the more employee friendly pay and benefits around, several just voted to unionize.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

DC Diva said:


> More competitive = popularity contest.  Trader Joes, who supposedly had some of the more employee friendly pay and benefits around, several just voted to unionize.


Target will close a dc before it unionizes.


----------



## InboundDCguy

DC Diva said:


> More competitive = popularity contest.  Trader Joes, who supposedly had some of the more employee friendly pay and benefits around, several just voted to unionize.


I’m sure “more competitive” is meant in relation to the market. As in, they realize that those same merit positions pay better at most companies and realize there is something that needs to be addressed.


----------



## qmosqueen




----------



## random1

Im curious for everyone that wants a raise cause of how high inflation is,  what happens when the high inflation goes back down...does target then get to lower your pay due to decreased inflation?  Im all for more money but your not gonna see a raise for this temporary hike in inflation.


----------



## qmosqueen

random1 said:


> high inflation goes back down.


That never happens

the meaning of inflation 
inflation is a general increase in the prices of goods and services in an economy


----------



## Tacopie

qmosqueen said:


> That never happens
> 
> the meaning of inflation
> inflation is a general increase in the prices of goods and services in an economy


It’s happening now. The prices are going back down.  Even the prices of houses and rent that shot up are coming back down.


----------



## BurgerBob

random1 said:


> Im curious for everyone that wants a raise cause of how high inflation is,  what happens when the high inflation goes back down...does target then get to lower your pay due to decreased inflation?  Im all for more money but your not gonna see a raise for this temporary hike in inflation.


Higher money with less inflation  means more spending per consumer


----------



## dannyy315

random1 said:


> Im curious for everyone that wants a raise cause of how high inflation is,  what happens when the high inflation goes back down...does target then get to lower your pay due to decreased inflation?  Im all for more money but your not gonna see a raise for this temporary hike in inflation.


Inflation doesn't really go down. It can slow down, but consumer prices rarely ever go in reverse. It would take a big economic recession or depression for that to happen. That would be deflation.


----------



## GRC

random1 said:


> Im curious for everyone that wants a raise cause of how high inflation is,  what happens when the high inflation goes back down...does target then get to lower your pay due to decreased inflation?  Im all for more money but your not gonna see a raise for this temporary hike in inflation.


The only way for inflation to "go back down" and things get cheaper across the board is if there's deflation. The last two years that we had deflation were 2009 and 1955. Every other year, money has been becoming less valuable.


----------



## jackandcat

GRC is correct - There was a very brief period in 2009 -- the very height of the Great Recession when deflation occurred. Overall price indexes dropped a tiny bit. Given that unemployment had skyrocketed throughout most of America, employers offered unemployed job seekers lower pay rates than had been the cast a couple years earlier. Supply and demand.


----------



## DC Diva

DC Diva said:


> And DC merit TMs get what?  Screwed over, once again.  Target does not reward loyalty, look elsewhere.


Heard how this is playing out.  New to role merits get a bump, anyone over 5 yrs but less than 20 gets a bump, but anyone long term 20+ yrs that has worked their way up the pay scale gets……a pat on the back, and a thank you.  But no increase. Target really does not have any respect or appreciation for long term TM.  So being a dedicated team member, giving an excellent performance year after year, it’s a big middle finger.   Wheres my team voice survey???  I would LOVE to give open and honest feedback now.


----------



## Zxy123456

random1 said:


> Im curious for everyone that wants a raise cause of how high inflation is,  what happens when the high inflation goes back down...does target then get to lower your pay due to decreased inflation?  Im all for more money but your not gonna see a raise for this temporary hike in inflation.


High inflation will never go down!


----------



## LiftHeavy

DC Diva said:


> Heard how this is playing out.  New to role merits get a bump, anyone over 5 yrs but less than 20 gets a bump, but anyone long term 20+ yrs that has worked their way up the pay scale gets……a pat on the back, and a thank you.  But no increase. Target really does not have any respect or appreciation for long term TM.  So being a dedicated team member, giving an excellent performance year after year, it’s a big middle finger.   Wheres my team voice survey???  I would LOVE to give open and honest feedback now.


Are you insinuating they actually take the time to read the team voice surveys? 🥴


----------



## Rarejem

DC Diva said:


> Heard how this is playing out.  New to role merits get a bump, anyone over 5 yrs but less than 20 gets a bump, but anyone long term 20+ yrs that has worked their way up the pay scale gets……a pat on the back, and a thank you.  But no increase. Target really does not have any respect or appreciation for long term TM.  So being a dedicated team member, giving an excellent performance year after year, it’s a big middle finger.   Wheres my team voice survey???  I would LOVE to give open and honest feedback now.


Sooooo... age discrimination?


----------



## Avocadioo

Rarejem said:


> Sooooo... age discrimination?


There is no such thing as age discrimination you get older, and you can’t perform your job and you’re not want it on the team anymore.


----------



## Rarejem

Avocadioo said:


> There is no such thing as age discrimination you get older, and you can’t perform your job and you’re not want it on the team anymore.


Oh my...your ability to be uninformed is only overshadowed by your lack of empathy and experience.


----------



## IhateOPmodel

DC Diva said:


> Heard how this is playing out.  New to role merits get a bump, anyone over 5 yrs but less than 20 gets a bump, but anyone long term 20+ yrs that has worked their way up the pay scale gets……a pat on the back, and a thank you.  But no increase. Target really does not have any respect or appreciation for long term TM.  So being a dedicated team member, giving an excellent performance year after year, it’s a big middle finger.   Wheres my team voice survey???  I would LOVE to give open and honest feedback now.


From what I heard at store level is that TL are getting a raise due to base pay going up.  It seems like the more you make the less of a increase you get.

It should be if base pay goes up $2, then everyone should get a $2 increase no matter what you make or how long you've been there.  Because if the base increases then the ceiling should increase too, and if you are maxed out, you no longer are and depending on how long you've been maxed for them you have missed out on multiple raises.

It's all BS.


----------



## DC Diva

Sounds like the stores are playing the same games as distribution. good to know, as I have been on the fence at applying to transfer to TL in stores just to try to get a fair equitable wage.  Sounds like that won’t solve the equity issue either.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

DC Diva said:


> Sounds like the stores are playing the same games as distribution. good to know, as I have been on the fence at applying to transfer to TL in stores just to try to get a fair equitable wage.  Sounds like that won’t solve the equity issue either.


Stay at Dc. Because you get ot & stores don’t.


----------



## SallyHoover

Any one else from Maryland see a bump in their tm or odtm pay recently.  Last paycheck my hourly rate was up and I don't see anything mentioning why.


----------



## MrT

SallyHoover said:


> Any one else from Maryland see a bump in their tm or odtm pay recently.  Last paycheck my hourly rate was up and I don't see anything mentioning why.


Lots of stores around the company got pay bumps.  Some stores are better at communication then others.


----------



## qmosqueen

Lots of stores in my area are still at $15/hr.  
I got a 0% increase on September 11, 2022. WTF.


----------



## Rarejem

qmosqueen said:


> Lots of stores in my area are still at $15/hr.
> I got a 0% increase on September 11, 2022. WTF.


Same here. Double WTF.  Now they're just messing with me.


----------



## SallyHoover

Well I saw the sign for hiring and they are hiring at $16 an hour now.  9 years, a part time tm and for the first time they did bump me over the minimum so congrats to me at $16.32 an hour.


----------



## qmosqueen

SallyHoover said:


> Well I saw the sign for hiring and they are hiring at $16 an hour now.  9 years, a part time tm and for the first time they did bump me over the minimum so congrats to me at $16.32 an hour.


Not at my store. We are still at 15/hr while gasoline is still 4.10 per gallon


----------



## jackandcat

Our store bumped hourly starting pay from $17.50 to $17.75.  Without notice, as of my Friday paycheck they raised my pay by 2.0%.  It's probably an unofficial inflation bump.

In the Seattle area, the most common price for regular unleaded is *$5.80/gallon*. A few places are around $5.50/gallon.  My car has a 15.9 gallon gas tank. If I had to fill the entire gas tank, it would cost $92.22 at $5.80/gallon.  It's really depressing!

14 miles away from where I live, _a truck stop in Seattle's South Park neighborhood is known for the lowest gas prices near Seattle_. The truck stop's bargain price was *$5.10/gallon*. My car has a 15.9 gallon gas tank.  At the truck stop's price, if I had to fill the entire gas tank, it would cost $81.09 @ $5.10/gallon.  Since I needed to go over to that area on Saturday, I went by the truck stop and filled up to the tune of $71.  Even so, I just get angry that the prices are almost double of what was charged in 2019.  (I have some old receipts from buying gas at the truck stop for $2.69/gallon back in 2019).

Most parts of the US, gas prices aren't quite as punishingly high as in the West Coast states. Just sharing the pain here.  I've certainly cut out most recreational day trips.


----------



## can't touch this

I went and copped a wheelbarrow for the anticipated hyperinflation coming down the pike but ended up using it right off the bat…thankfully there was still enough room in the ambulance plus the stretcher


----------



## jackandcat

I don't like the inflation at all, but there is one and only one upside for me:  we bought a home several years ago. The mortgage rate is fixed, though for various reasons we didn't refinance at a lower rate during 2021.  The taxes and insurance on our monthly payments will go up, but the loan principal-and-interest remains unchanged while we pay in deflated dollars. 

I do feel badly that home ownership is increasingly out of reach for many, particularly now that Wall Street investment syndicates have "discovered" investing in single-family homes as rental properties.  Until the past five years, Wall Street investors avoided single-family homes as investment vehicles.


----------



## MrT

jackandcat said:


> I don't like the inflation at all, but there is one and only one upside for me:  we bought a home several years ago. The mortgage rate is fixed, though for various reasons we didn't refinance at a lower rate during 2021.  The taxes and insurance on our monthly payments will go up, but the loan principal-and-interest remains unchanged while we pay in deflated dollars.
> 
> I do feel badly that home ownership is increasingly out of reach for many, particularly now that Wall Street investment syndicates have "discovered" investing in single-family homes as rental properties.  Until the past five years, Wall Street investors avoided single-family homes as investment vehicles.


Same I'm glad I got my house when I did.  Bought it from my family so I got a good discount and got a very good fixed rate.  No chance I'm buying a house otherwise.


----------



## KarenNegotiator

Avocadioo said:


> Inflation pay raise. Do you think we will ever see it? The cost of living has risen since Covid drastically


I found that getting with the bosses wife usually helps with getting raises.


----------

